# そいつをいただくとするか



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
Reading Hokuto, I am not sure about what Rei meant with *そいつ*をいただくとするか.
Does he say: "Really? If you receive that "guy", you will have sex with that?"
Or "If you receive that "guy", you will feed it?"
Or "If I receive that (food), do you wanna do it?
*そいつ*をいただくと =  悪党の見方?
Since he does not say こいつ and uses  いただく, I imagine it's something like "If I receive that (food), do you wanna have sex with me?"
But ...



Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

レイ (北斗の拳) - Wikipedia
身長185cm、体重100kg、チェスト132cm、ウエスト92cm、ヒップ106cm、首周り45cm（データは週刊少年ジャンプ特別編集『北斗の拳 SPECIAL』の「拳聖烈伝」による）。
流麗な長髪を持ち、女性と見間違うほどの美丈夫。

When I saw the manga you quoted, I understood that the person that the bad guys were chasing turned out to be Rei, not a woman. However, I thought it was very unlikely because Rei must be very tall and he would have had a muscular voice. How come those bad guys confused him as a woman?
However, according to Wikipedia's explanation above, Rei's face was very beautiful as though he was a woman, and Rei had long hair. Therefore, the bad guys would have been confused that Rei was a woman, although he was 185cm tall. 

I think this page's plot was very cheaply created; I would call it 子供だまし.
But anyway, mangas in 少年ジャンプ are for kids, so they are 子供だまし after all.
Taking these contexts and backgrounds into consideration, it would be quite obvious that:
そいつをいただくとするか​=それをいただくとするか
＝それをいただくこととしよう
＝*食料*をいただくこととしよう (I will take the food away from you, and I'll have it.)

I wonder why *you* asked this question, although you would have known the story's plot very well.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

My friend, I asked because I wasn't sure about the するか. I think just Japanese would use する as "to have sex". And, you know, I am not the brightest bulb in the chandelier 😅 
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## KLAUSED

Kenshiromusou said:


> I think just Japanese would use する as "to have sex".



It's やる and not する that's used as a stand-alone verb to mean "to have sex". する is also used but it's short for "セックス(を)する".

The use of the verb "to do" to mean "to have sex" isn't limited to Japanese and is a pretty common phenomenon.
e.g. "to do (someone)" in English and 幹 in Chinese.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

If the speaker was another bad guy, そいつをいただくとするか can have the meaning you expected, "having sex with the girl," or "raping her." The verb いただく can have such a meaning.

そいつをいただくとするか
＝その女をいただくとするか
＝その女をいただくことにしよう
＝その女をいただこう
＝I will rape her.

If the speaker was another bad guy, and he said, "I will eat the food and rape her after that,"
he would say: 食料をいただいて、その女を一発ヤル（orと一発する）とするか or something like that.

（動詞）+とする is a set phrase, which you should remember.
No native Japanese speaker would think とする here as "having sex," no matter how they are sexually frustrated.

By the way, going back to the context of that manga, you knew that the speaker was Rei, and you knew that there was no other woman but him. Then, logically speaking, would you have thought that Rei said, "I will make my stomach filled with the food of the bad guys, and then, I'll masturbate myself" or something?
Or Rei said, "Where is the girl? Bring her to me. Then, I'll rape her" sarcastically?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> If the speaker was another bad guy, そいつをいただくとするか can have the meaning you expected, "having sex with the girl," or "raping her." The verb いただく can have such a meaning.
> 
> そいつをいただくとするか
> ＝その女をいただくとするか
> ＝その女をいただくことにしよう
> ＝その女をいただこう
> ＝I will rape her.
> 
> If the speaker was another bad guy, and he said, "I will eat the food and rape her after that,"
> he would say: 食料をいただいて、その女を一発ヤル（orと一発する）とするか or something like that.
> 
> （動詞）+とする is a set phrase, which you should remember.
> No native Japanese speaker would think とする here as "having sex," no matter how they are sexually frustrated.
> 
> By the way, going back to the context of that manga, you knew that the speaker was Rei, and you knew that there was no other woman but him. Then, logically speaking, would you have thought that Rei said, "I will make my stomach filled with the food of the bad guys, and then, I'll masturbate myself" or something?
> Or Rei said, "Where is the girl? Bring her to me. Then, I'll rape her" sarcastically?


Well, thinking Rei was a beautiful girl, bandits said they would give food if he (she) was a good girl (had sex with them).
So, Rei show his face, reaveling he's a man and sarcastically says: そうかい!そいつを*いただくと*するか
I never imagined it was (動詞）+とする = *いただくとする. 
If *そいつを*いただくと*するか = そいつを*いただく*ことにするか, I could think そいつ isn't 食料. Maybe in this case そいつ = that man. "Really!? Are you gonna take [receive] that man?" But I also think he would use "こいつ" (this man here)... "Really?! Am I gonna take that food?" seems weird. I feel I don' understand the nuances of いただくと*するか. *You posted 食料をいただくこととしよう. So, そいつを*いただくと*するか never was a question, right? Even it was そいつを*いただくことに*するか [することに決める], I still would make a mistake, since I would think  *いただくことに*するか is a question. I think this is the reason why I don't undestand the phrase even knowing the context. And I just remember *名詞+とする. *Could you teach me (動詞）+とする?
SoLaTiDobermanさん、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Joschl

For a bit more information on the construction "[*V*(r)u] to suru" here see


			
				広辞苑無料検索 大辞林 said:
			
		

> *する ❹決める。*（３）（*動詞の終止形を「と」で受けて*，また，名詞を「と」「に」で受けて，*「…とする」*「…にする」*の形で*）
> それまでの動作を打ち切って新たな動作にとりかかる。
> 「そろそろ寝ると〈する〉か」「お昼だからご飯に〈し〉ましょう」
> https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞林/prefix/する



For the usage of the particle "ka" here see


			
				広辞苑無料検索 明鏡国語辞典 said:
			
		

> *か*〘終助〙❺ 〔自問自答して〕 ㋐ 《「…とする［しよう］か」「…てみるか」などの形で》静かな決意を表す。
> 「よし、そろそろ出かけるとする*か*」 「一つやってみる*か*」
> https://sakura-paris.org/dict/明鏡国語辞典/prefix/か


----------



## Kenshiromusou

「そろそろ寝る*と〈する〉か*」と「お昼だからご飯に〈*し〉ましょう*」を読んでようやく分かることができました。
Joschlさん、教えてくれてどうもありがとうございました。SoLaTiDobermanさんが書いてくれた例が今分かるようになりました。SoLaTiDobermanさん、もう一度どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Joschl

I find it interesting that we have two examples of the construction "[*V*(r)u] to suru" and the particle "ka" showing the same structure "[*V*(r)u] to suru ka" (see「[...]寝るとするか」and 「[...]出かけるとするか」 ). "[*V*(r)u] to suru" and "ka" may go well together. Last not but least, the nuance relating to the verbal aspect "それまでの動作を打ち切って新たな動作にとりかかる。" can also be relevant.


----------

